# Jack Plates and Outboard Jets



## S&amp;MFISH

My question is for the OutboardJet guys.
Do you think a jack plate to fine tune nozzle height is worth the time and money?

I believe that mine sits slightly too low.If I raise it to the next hole I think it will be way high.
This is the way it was set up at the dealer.I get a lot of splash unless I trim it up.But there is a fine line between eliminating the splash and porposing.I need some input from those more Knowledgable than me. Thanks


----------



## Kawriverrat

First question is do you presently have a splash plate? 

On certain boats & situations jack plates can be of some benefit on an OB jet. If not set up right they can make the issue you describe worse.
Another issue is the setback that most all jack plates have. Most will set your motor back at least 5" from the transom. This can, most of the time be dealt with by extending your splash plate & using intake fins.

A friend of mine who runs nothing but flat bottom boats with jets likes this one https://www.powrtran.com/cgi-bin/cart/showdetails.cgi?parts_id=9662 
He runs his boat on lakes & most times wont swap back to a prop drive. Even though this jack plate has plenty range of movement to make the swap.

When running long distances he just raises it up until it begins to cavitate then just lowers his OB a bit from that point.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm not sure what you mean by a splash plate. I had a fin(like a dol-fin) installed.It cut down on the porposing a bit,but I still have a good amount of splash.If I trim up to stop the splash altogether,then the porposing starts.
It is buried in the garage right now.I'll have to dig it out and snap a pic of it to show you my setup. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kawriverrat

S&MFISH said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a splash plate.


 This pic will explain it.

Most are made from aluminum. You can in most cases run with your motor set a little higher with a properly set splash plate. 

I like using UHMW. A durable, stiff, plastic type material. This material is better than aluminum for a splash plate I think, because it has some give to it. Also if you decide to run a jack plate you wont end up trashing it like you would with aluminum should you raise your motor to high. 

I sold my boat, hope to buy a new Alweld soon. Otherwise I would get some pics of how I set mine up.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

K-Rat,no it doesn't.Never came with one.I'll have to check it out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pont

Good topic fellas. I was actually looking into buying a lower unit (prop) for my jet for when i go to larger lakes and need to make a good 20plus mile run. I'm wondering if I need to lower my motor when converting to a lower unit. I beleive my transom is a 26 inch, 60/40 2007 etec dlp.


----------



## willfishforfood

https://www.baymfg.com/Bombardier.asp
You can use a bay kit to make up for 5 to 6" needed.
WFFF


----------



## turne032

jack plates set the motor so far back that it robs performance. you need the motor to be as close to the boat as possible as the bottom of the boat helps load the pump with water.

splash plate is a must. 

not sure how your motor is mounted but most motors can be raised and lowerd on the transon mounts. You possible could loosen the bolts holding the motor on and adjust the height

rule of thumb

if you take a straight edge comming off the bottom of your boat. it should hit the bottom of the shoe, on the pump, approx 1/2 to 3/4 inch from the very front edge of the shoe. (mine hits half way from the front of the shoe to the start of the grate)


----------



## Lawdog

I'd never heard of a "splash plate" either. Any suggestions on where to buy one of these? Anyone have any other picutres of their setup with one of these in place?


----------



## turne032

jetdoctor.net


----------



## Kawriverrat

turne032 said:


> jack plates set the motor so far back that it robs performance.


That statement is not always true. A jack plate with set back can be set up to work with a jet on most Jon or sled style aluminum boats with out a noticeable loss of power . Cavitation during hard turns can be an issue with a jack plate.


----------



## willfishforfood

heres what I did. plan to trim it up but it works just find. I used a larger trans plat to even out the stress


----------

